# Snoring puppy



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

Within the past week or so I've notice that when my pup conks out he snores. I don't mean like gurgling/choking...just the lazy inhalation you might hear from your spouse on the other side of the bed.

He's a light sleeper, looks a little groggy when you wake him but other than that no visable issues...is this normal?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

mine snores, twitches, kicks, etc.... so you're not alone with the snoring. Not sure if yours does it too, but I think they're dreaming about running and chasing squirrels when they twitch and kick like that. I also have a cavalier king charles spaniel that snores so loud when he sleep he can put some diesel trucks to shame. I'm sure its completely normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

I think it's ridiculously cute.... but then im not being kept awake here..


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

my pup used to snore, but I haven't noticed her snoring lately.

It is cute in a puppy but very annoying in a husband. LOL.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

also annoying in a 12.5 yr old senior gal who sleeps on the bed!!! She can get pretty loud, lol


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Try a 5 mths old pitbull puppy who snores...and has bad night-time farts :\


----------

